

DMCA for All: Full ACTA Text Leaks - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/complete-acta-text-finally-leaked.ars

======
barnaby
I don't care if the whole text of the treaty ends up being as innocuous as
"everyone gets a cute kitten". The very thought of making commercial treaties
top notch government secrets is absurd, and angering.

We don't know _where_ our tax dollars are going, and can only assume they're
being stolen from us by swindlers who are using them to profit from us even
more.

~~~
mrcharles
I agree with respect to the secrecy, there is no excuse for that in a
democratic system. It is absurd that these things are being discussed without
proper input from the public who elects these governments.

------
CoryOndrejka
In case either this or other thread drops off front page first, full text
available as pdf here:
[http://www.infowarrior.org/users/rforno/mirror/201001_acta.p...](http://www.infowarrior.org/users/rforno/mirror/201001_acta.pdf)

